# [NZ NR] Tom Nelson 18/21 MBLD 54:13



## CyanSandwich (Dec 7, 2015)

The same result but a few minutes faster haha. It surprisingly put me up 5 places globally.






The angle isn't the best sorry.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 7, 2015)

gj
guanlongs?


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 7, 2015)

Very nice!! So close to OcR haha.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Riley (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys.


AlexMaass said:


> gj
> guanlongs?


Mostly cyclone boys (the DNFs at the front). The other white ones were some Moyu cubes that came in a 6 pack that I don't have the box for.


----------



## h2f (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## Berd (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice job! When is your next comp?


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2015)

Damn that's awesome!


----------

